
Ask HN: Any companies looking for developers for expat positions? - mello151
Does anyone work at or know of any companies looking to hire U.S. citizens to work abroad?
======
JSeymourATL
Expat assignments are increasingly rare these days. Global companies prefer
local hires. The remaining expat posts typically go to seasoned company
insiders with either mission critical expertise or security clearance.

------
codegeek
Companies are not looking for "expat" developers in the sense that they want
an expat. There are companies looking for the best talent out there and if
that means an expat, so be it.

So yes, there are companies outside the US who hire expats. I say this with
personal experience being an expat in HongKong for a while.

The question to ask is:

1\. How do I find jobs outside the US which are relevant to my experience and
knowledge ?

2\. For those jobs, how do I find out if they will consider expats depending
on the urgency,importance and budget (very important) of the requirement.

------
DonHopkins
TomTom in Amsterdam hires people from all around the world. I worked for a
three month trial period as a contractor, then they hired me full time and
paid for my relocation from California. Qualified expats can get 30% of their
salary tax free: [http://www.expatica.com/nl/finance_business/tax/The-
Dutch-30...](http://www.expatica.com/nl/finance_business/tax/The-
Dutch-30-percent-ruling_explained_11398.html)

------
jmalicki
Nokia HERE in Berlin hires pretty globally:

[https://www.linkedin.com/job/c-here,-a-nokia-business-l-
berl...](https://www.linkedin.com/job/c-here,-a-nokia-business-l-berlin-jobs)

